# Micro Start Portable Jump Starting Battery



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys just got a new Micro Start XP-10 portable lithium battery. This thing is awesome. Comes in a small case that holds the battery, charger, connectors, etc. Just take it with me on whichever boat I am headed out on.

Last week was coming back from fishing. Pulled up to the dock to get out and go get my truck. The owner asked me if I had an extra battery or long jumper cables. The boat next to me wouldn't start. So I grabbed the Micro Start and handed it to him and went to get my truck. I told him the directions were in the case and that it was brand new so I didnt' know anymore than what the directions said. So I walk over and get my truck and back the trailer onto the ramp. Go to my boat and the other boat is long gone and my jump start was all put back together in the case. Owner said he just connected it up to the guys dead battery and it fired up instantly.

These things are the shizz. Thanks to Hookemdano for showing me his. I will never go boating again without this.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Hey guys just got a new Micro Start XP-10 portable lithium battery. This thing is awesome. Comes in a small case that holds the battery, charger, connectors, etc. Just take it with me on whichever boat I am headed out on.
> 
> Last week was coming back from fishing. Pulled up to the dock to get out and go get my truck. The owner asked me if I had an extra battery or long jumper cables. The boat next to me wouldn't start. So I grabbed the Micro Start and handed it to him and went to get my truck. I told him the directions were in the case and that it was brand new so I didnt' know anymore than what the directions said. So I walk over and get my truck and back the trailer onto the ramp. Go to my boat and the other boat is long gone and my jump start was all put back together in the case. Owner said he just connected it up to the guys dead battery and it fired up instantly.
> 
> These things are the shizz. Thanks to Hookemdano for showing me his. I will never go boating again without this.


I have the same type of thing. Although I can pull start mine if need be, I like having my jump pack on the boat. Has saved us once, probably will save us again!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> Hey guys just got a new Micro Start XP-10 portable lithium battery. This thing is awesome. Comes in a small case that holds the battery, charger, connectors, etc. Just take it with me on whichever boat I am headed out on.
> 
> Last week was coming back from fishing. Pulled up to the dock to get out and go get my truck. The owner asked me if I had an extra battery or long jumper cables. The boat next to me wouldn't start. So I grabbed the Micro Start and handed it to him and went to get my truck. I told him the directions were in the case and that it was brand new so I didnt' know anymore than what the directions said. So I walk over and get my truck and back the trailer onto the ramp. Go to my boat and the other boat is long gone and my jump start was all put back together in the case. Owner said he just connected it up to the guys dead battery and it fired up instantly.
> 
> These things are the shizz. Thanks to Hookemdano for showing me his. I will never go boating again without this.


Thanks for posting! This will be perfect for my boat!


----------

